# Miami



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


HAPPY FEET - ID#A1488832

I am a spayed female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 5 years old

I have been at the shelter since Dec 02, 2012.

This information is 1 hour old. 

Help Miami-Dade Animal Services find a new loving home for me and more animals like me. Donate Now!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

gone from the database...???


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

hope she went to a good home.


----------

